# Kurze Frage zu clan



## PcGamer512 (9. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs ma farge wie kann ich nen freund zu fize kommandant befördern sodass er leute einladenn kann=?


----------



## Unbr3akable (9. Mai 2013)

Von was redest du? Und Bitte Deutsch!


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. Mai 2013)

Ok sry also bei world of tanks wollt ich nen clan aufmachen und dauz wäre die frage wie ich einen Freund so befödren kann, dasser auch Leute einladen kann? also in clan

zur info bin deutscher aber war grad in match


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2013)

Es ging nicht um die Groß- und Kleinschreibung sondern um die Rechtschreibung. Und auch Ausländer sollten, wenn sie Deutsch schreiben Rechtschreibaddons nutzen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. Mai 2013)

ja sry bin deutscher musste mich beeilen anstatt mich zu verbessern gib mir mal einen rat


----------



## FkAh (9. Mai 2013)

Was geht denn mit euch ab, Leute? Besonders Monsjo. 
Also ich hab die Frage einwandfrei verstanden, war zwar nicht 100% grammatikalisch korrekt, aber das ist das wenigste im Internet.

Zu der Frage, das müsste doch eig. über die Verwaltung auf worldoftanks.eu gehen?


----------



## Monsjo (9. Mai 2013)

Wir sind hier, aber einem seriösen Forum und nicht auf Youtube etc. Wenn es jemanden zu anstrengend ist seinen Post noch einmal zu lesen, hat er hier mMm nichts zusuchen. Trotzdem hoffe ich das der TE sein Problem lösen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Mai 2013)

bin auch kein rechtschreib fetischist, aber sowas zu lesen tut einfach nur weh. zum bsp "also in clan"... leute, das heisst "leute in DEN clan". seid ihr alles ausländer, die erst am deutsch lernen sind oder was? denen würde ich sowas gern verzeihen, aber keinem gebürtigen deutschen, der seit seinem 2. lebensjahr diese sprache nutzt...


----------



## Homerclon (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn du auf der offiziellen WoT.eu Seite angemeldet bist, öffnest du die Unterseite deines Clans.
Unter der Liste mit den Mitgliedern findest du einen Button mit der Beschriftung "Rang" (oder wars Befördern? Irgendwie sowas, weiß nicht mehr genau wie es heißt).
Vorher musst du noch den/die Mitglieder Markieren (Haken ins Kästchen vor den Namen in der Liste setzen), dann auf den Button drücken, und du kannst ihm einen neuen Rang geben.

Es kann nur einen Clan-Kommandanten geben, und auch nur dieser kann andere zum Kommandanten erklären, der vorherige wird dann Vize. Vize-Kommandanten können andere bis zum Vize erklären.


----------

